# Bundling, global periods, and multiple surgeries



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 16, 2008)

Here is a situation we recently come across and I am looking for some feedback.

A septoplasty and ethmoid resection were performed during the same op session.  Two weeks later, a debridement was performed in the office.  
A debridement is bundled with the septoplasty during the global period. 
However, the ethmoid resection doesn't have a global period. 

The documentation states the debridement was related to the ethmoid procedure.  Would the debridement be reimbursed by Medicare?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes the debridment would be reimbursed by medicare. it would be coded as such

31237 -79 -50 ( if its a bilateral debridement)

Diagnosis would be 473.2


----------

